
Is the Earth Flat? - smacktoward
https://answersingenesis.org/astronomy/earth/is-the-earth-flat/
======
rs23296008n1
Short answer: no.

Slightly longer answer: kind of but no.

Longer answer: can be apparently flat for a limited region around you but
generally no.

Accurate subtle Answer: round because that is easier than flat.

Descriptive longer answer someone else said: the earth is a spheroid. Average
roughness of earth if size of billiard ball would be as smooth as a typical
billiard ball.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
Flat locally, round globally.

~~~
rs23296008n1
I like "round globally". Nice.

